# Final Fantasy XIII



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED!
I will totally yiff with the game XXDD


----------



## quayza (Feb 15, 2010)

Wooooo FF XIII!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey there! :3 I heard FF13 was 5 discs 
BTW, sorry I havent been on - trip -_-
*Nips YOUR tail this time*


----------



## quayza (Feb 15, 2010)

No clue myself.
(Its cool, Dwaggy can wait^-^)


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

BUT UMBREON CANNOT WAIT DX


----------



## quayza (Feb 15, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> BUT UMBREON CANNOT WAIT DX



Then come hear -hugs- lol,


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2010)

WRONG SECTION


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2010)

WRONG WEBSITE


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> Then come hear -hugs- lol,


 
XD mmkay.  Now everything is better! 
Dragon hugs=mega potion


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> WRONG WEBSITE



WRONG REALITY, TOO

seriously, you'll yiff a fucking game?

FUCKING NEWFAGS


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WRONG SECTION


 
It is off topic, is it not?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

GOODNESS GRACIOUS, PEOPLE!
yes, I'm totally going to have sex with a game
srsly?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 15, 2010)

ERECTION!!  Thats what happens when i think about final fantasy.  

Final fantasy is so great oooo it's so great.  FF13 seems to be departing from the classic FF formula even more than 12 but it's still final fantasy.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

footfoe said:


> ERECTION!! Thats what happens when i think about final fantasy.
> 
> Final fantasy is so great oooo it's so great. FF13 seems to be departing from the classic FF formula even more than 12 but it's still final fantasy.


 
DOUBLE RECTION IS WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!
XD have you SEEN the gameplay for ff13? I love this new atb-spend system!
D: And I feel guilty 4 not pming u!


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WRONG REALITY, TOO
> 
> seriously, you'll yiff a fucking game?
> 
> FUCKING NEWFAGS


Yiff is now a term for having an attraction towards something, by newfags.

I hate newfags.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmmm....
As you can see from this forum, some people think FF = no boner XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yiff is now a term for having an attraction towards something, by newfags.
> 
> I hate newfags.


You were a newfag once too! :3 You should understand my plight! XD


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> You were a newfag once too! :3 You should understand my plight! XD


Yeah but I never did _that_.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 15, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hey there! :3 I heard FF13 was 5 discs
> BTW, sorry I havent been on - trip -_-
> *Nips YOUR tail this time*



the game will come on 3 discs for the 360^^ the sound track comes on 5 discs.
im pretty excited as well, especially since it MIGHT be the last real final fantasy game if you can believe square enix. well, imo its pretty obvious that there will be more games in the future, i mean SE wouldnt just drop a franchise thats literally printing money X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> the game will come on 3 discs for the 360^^ the sound track comes on 5 discs.
> im pretty excited as well, especially since it MIGHT be the last real final fantasy game if you can believe square enix. well, imo its pretty obvious that there will be more games in the future, i mean SE wouldnt just drop a franchise thats literally printing money X3


Yeah, I really doubt FF will ever end XD I mean, why should it?  Scary thing is, ff14 is in the works, will be mmo DX I DONT HAVE LIVE DAMMIT!
And I wouldn't mind if ff13 is last true ff game.
Will probably last me till I'm 80 XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 15, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> DOUBLE RECTION IS WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!
> XD have you SEEN the gameplay for ff13? I love this new atb-spend system!
> D: And I feel guilty 4 not pming u!


It looks cool that's for sure, but i miss the old battle system from FFX.  And i hate the sphere system with a passion.  It should go back to the character based stat system that was in FFIX

Why can't i level up any more?!

Still i can't wait to paw off to chocobos, mmmm chocobos

aww that's what they all say


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw a preview of it.  Oh god the graphics were orgasmic.


----------



## Firepyro (Feb 15, 2010)

I really liked FF 12, but I just hope that game isn't as slow to play. It seems like every other Final Fantasy either hooks me in or bores the shit out of me.

FF 4? Amazing. FF 5? Meh. FF 6? RGIANERGEARIGNING AMAZING. FF 7? Bored the hell out of me. FF 8? I found interesting. Middleground. FF 9? Amazing. FF 10? BORING. 

The game designs are just so inconsistent. It's like they have to re-write the rules of the game every time, and can never just find a pattern that works.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Firepyro said:


> I really liked FF 12, but I just hope that game isn't as slow to play. It seems like every other Final Fantasy either hooks me in or bores the shit out of me.
> 
> FF 4? Amazing. FF 5? Meh. FF 6? RGIANERGEARIGNING AMAZING. FF 7? Bored the hell out of me. FF 8? I found interesting. Middleground. FF 9? Amazing. FF 10? BORING.
> 
> The game designs are just so inconsistent. It's like they have to re-write the rules of the game every time, and can never just find a pattern that works.


OMG!  FF6 was my fave too XD And FF7 was bs, don't know why so many people like it.
Yes, they should have stayed consistent.  The very first battle system was perfect!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I saw a preview of it. Oh god the graphics were orgasmic.


 
Yes, very orgasmic :3 BTW, love the new avatar


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not a huge Final Fantasy fan, but XIII sure looks amazing.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats what my friends say - never played final fantasy, looks dumb *shows* OMFGTHATFRIKKINAMAZIZIng *MURRR*!
XD


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread is retarded.

Final Fantasy sucks.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> This thread is retarded.
> 
> Final Fantasy sucks.


Depends on which final fantasy you're talking about, because I'm willing to agree on some of them XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

This what I describe this topic.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> This what I describe this topic.



that's how I describe you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's how I describe you


 Said the High school dropout.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> This what I describe this topic.


 This is how I describe you and your "manly-man" avatar X3


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 16, 2010)

if this game were a woman, i'd fuck it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 16, 2010)

Game's already fucked.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> This is how I describe you





Maddrow said:


> *MURRR*!
> XD





Maddrow said:


> I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED!
> I will totally yiff with the game XXDD


Nothing needs to be said.



Maddrow said:


> and your "manly-man" avatar X3


My avatar is far superior then your .....thing.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Depends on which final fantasy you're talking about, because I'm willing to agree on some of them XD



Maybe he's talking about X-2...?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2010)

*sigh* Can't we have just one final fantasy thread without people derailing it by insulting each other or saying "You suck" and "This game sucks, and you suck for liking it"?

That said, does anyone know if there are any version differences in Final Fantasy XIII, or is it pretty much standard "Replacing buttons and maybe the save menus"?


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

from what I hear, final fantasy is QUITE a step down from final fantasy XII... literally. they're removing just about everything that makes an RPG actually FUN and turning it into a linear fucking game :V apparently little to no side quests, no towns, no shops (except for save points)

it's like... what the fuck are you trying to do to me? I'm a hardcore FF fan, please don't disappoint me -__-


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> from what I hear, final fantasy is QUITE a step down from final fantasy XII... literally. they're removing just about everything that makes an RPG actually FUN and turning it into a linear fucking game :V apparently little to no side quests, no towns, no shops (except for save points)
> 
> it's like... what the fuck are you trying to do to me? I'm a hardcore FF fan, please don't disappoint me -__-



ive heard that as well. their excuse for making the game so linear is that it takes so much time to create a game in HD. way more details and all that, so they reduced lots of features and made the game pretty linear =/
but its true, thats my fear as well.


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ive heard that as well. their excuse for making the game so linear is that it takes so much time to create a game in HD. way more details and all that, so they reduced lots of features and made the game pretty linear =/
> but its true, thats my fear as well.



GAH! graphics are cool and all, but come ON! is it really worth spending years on graphics, than a few weeks on content? -___- this is final fantasy for god sake. the game that pretty much created the RPG genre, and now it's turning its back on what made it good in the first place? :|


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> GAH! graphics are cool and all, but come ON! is it really worth spending years on graphics, than a few weeks on content? -___- this is final fantasy for god sake. the game that pretty much created the RPG genre, and now it's turning its back on what made it good in the first place? :|



exactly. its the series that saved square soft and now they reduce it to a linear action game with rpg elements... i would have prefered it if they would have shifted the focus to the content and non-linerarity of previous FF titles, too. i mean what good is it if the game looks amazing but doesnt live up to standards of the older games only because they ran out of time?
one magazine gave it a score of 70%. that doesnt say much most of the time but i think thats pretty low for a regular FF title.
well, we will see how good it is once its coming out next month =/ ill definitely buy it but it better be worth it X3


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> exactly. its the series that saved square soft and now they reduce it to a linear action game with rpg elements... i would have prefered it if they would have shifted the focus to the content and non-linerarity of previous FF titles, too. i mean what good is it if the game looks amazing but doesnt live up to standards of the older games only because they ran out of time?
> one magazine gave it a score of 70%. that doesnt say much most of the time but i think thats pretty low for a regular FF title.
> well, we will see how good it is once its coming out next month =/ ill definitely buy it but it better be worth it X3



actually, I read most of the reviews, and what I hate is that it got REALLY mixed reviews. like you said, one review was a 70%, but on the other hand, another review literally gave the game 120/100 stating "it deserves more than 100" 

so... what am I supposed to think here? 0_o


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2010)

Easy - it's don't listen to the reviews, if you haven't learned that already by Ubisoft being caught trying to fix magazine scores, or that shitstorm surrounding Kane and Lynch & Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Easy - it's don't listen to the reviews, if you haven't learned that already by Ubisoft being caught trying to fix magazine scores, or that shitstorm surrounding Kane and Lynch & Assassin's Creed.



I already have the game on reserve. I'm definitely playing it the second it comes out (literally, at the midnight launch) but the second they said "linear" I instantly went "WTFUCK?! >:C"

excuse me, it was more like

what the.... *FUCK?!?!*


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> actually, I read most of the reviews, and what I hate is that it got REALLY mixed reviews. like you said, one review was a 70%, but on the other hand, another review literally gave the game 120/100 stating "it deserves more than 100"
> 
> so... what am I supposed to think here? 0_o



reviews suck. you cant trust them^^ especially those that give games a score at the end... like you could measure fun with a score >.>
opinions of others who have played it are way more important.
good thing that it has been released in japan already, here, check out the customer ratings on amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.jp/スクウェア・エニックス..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1266446633&sr=8-1 (i hope the link works^^; otherwise just search for final fantasy 13 on amazon.co.jp)
almost 2000 reviews, it has 3 stars out of 5...
and if you translate some of the customer reviews they say that they dont like the skill system which is similar to FF10, the game is too linear and so on and so forth...
this says way more than a reviews in my opinion. and i dont like what im seeing =/


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> reviews suck. you cant trust them^^ especially those that give games a score at the end... like you could measure fun with a score >.>
> opinions of others who have played it are way more important.
> good thing that it has been released in japan already, here, check out the customer ratings on amazon:
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/スクウェア・エニックス..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1266446633&sr=8-1 (i hope the link works^^; otherwise just search for final fantasy 13 on amazon.co.jp)
> ...



fuck -___- I'm not usually that gamer nerd that rants about flaws or anything like that, but the second I get an opinion after playing the game long enough, I'll try to remember to tell you what I think lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> fuck -___- I'm not usually that gamer nerd that rants about flaws or anything like that, but the second I get an opinion after playing the game long enough, I'll try to remember to tell you what I think lol



yeah, im the same. i point out some obvious flaws but thats it.
and ill definitely pre-order the game. i just couldnt find a good offer on ebay.co.uk yet :B but im curious what we will think about the game and whether we agree about the flaws once it has been released^^


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, im the same. i point out some obvious flaws but thats it.
> and ill definitely pre-order the game. i just couldnt find a good offer on ebay.co.uk yet :B but im curious what we will think about the game and whether we agree about the flaws once it has been released^^



well if worst comes to worst, we could always wait for remakes of the older ones? xD

god, I wanna see zidane in all his HD glory <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> well if worst comes to worst, we could always wait for remakes of the older ones? xD
> 
> god, I wanna see zidane in all his HD glory <3



yeah, i think i would be more happy about a remake of FF9 than about a remake of FF7^^ that game kicked so much ass!


----------



## Milo (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, i think i would be more happy about a remake of FF9 than about a remake of FF7^^ that game kicked so much ass!



*sigh* no, I can GUARANTEE that final fantasy will be the first game they remake. I just know it :V 

but still, who wouldn't want to see vivi and zidane again in high quality? 8D


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> *sigh* no, I can GUARANTEE that final fantasy will be the first game they remake. I just know it :V
> 
> but still, who wouldn't want to see vivi and zidane again in high quality? 8D



right^^
but for now im just curious how lightning will look when i play the game :B
im also very curious how the new battle system will play... i prefer real turn based battles but we will see how this will do


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> this is final fantasy for god sake. the game that pretty much created the RPG genre, and now it's turning its back on what made it good in the first place? :|


Nope sorry, The Dragon Quest series created the RPG genre not final fantasy.

Japanese release dates
Dragon Quest I: May 27, 1986
Final Fantasy I: December 18, 1987

Hell, Even Dragon Quest II (January 26, 1987) was out before Final Fantasy I



Digitalpotato said:


> *sigh* Can't we have just one final fantasy thread without people derailing it by insulting each other or saying "You suck" and "This game sucks, and you suck for liking it"?


To be fair, There _is_ better rpgs out there then the new Final Fantasy series.

And when I mean "new" I mean FFX-FFXIII.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo said:


> well if worst comes to worst, we could always wait for remakes of the older ones? xD
> 
> god, I wanna see zidane in all his HD glory <3



Zidane's voice in Dissidia made me hate him. If they gonna remake that, they gotta give him another voice actor.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Zidane's voice in Dissidia made me hate him. If they gonna remake that, they gotta give him another voice actor.



thats another important part for me... they should either add good voices or just leave them out entirely =/ to be honest, i would prefer if they wouldnt add any voices at all, just like in the old games^^
lightnings voice in FF13 seems to be pretty nice though, looks like they did a good job there


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> To be fair, There _is_ better rpgs out there then the new Final Fantasy series.
> 
> And when I mean "new" I mean FFX-FFXIII.




Then explain the "...and you suck for liking it!" part I did not receive an answer for. 


So the skill system is like Final Fantasy X? Oh gawd...either that means it's going to be an unintuitive mess that eventually makes all characters virtually alike, or maybe I will have the patience to deal with it this time. (I really didn't like the Sphere Grid)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Then explain the "...and you suck for liking it!" part I did not receive an answer for.


No comment?

But really, I really think that FFII, FFIII and FFVIII were Square's biggest fuck ups to the Final Fantasy series.

And FFX and everything passed that game doesn't count because Hiro (Hironobu Sakaguchi) didn't directed/producer it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 18, 2010)

Eh, FFVIII is all right. Unlike most RPGs it doesn't spoonfeed you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, FFVIII is all right. Unlike most RPGs it doesn't spoonfeed you.


I don't remember Breath of Fire nor Dragon Quest being easy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 18, 2010)

Well it's your fault you made it easy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well it's your fault you made it easy.


 How?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 18, 2010)

You used loopholes in the rules :<

In any case, yeah, I do agree that you can make FFVIII easy. I thought you were referring to it's plot and such.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You used loopholes in the rules :<.


???????



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> In any case, yeah, I do agree that you can make FFVIII easy. I thought you were referring to it's plot and such.


No, I think everything about FFVIII is shit.

_Everything._


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 21, 2010)

So the skill system is like Final Fantasy X? Oh gawd...either that means it's going to be an unintuitive mess that eventually makes all characters virtually alike, or maybe I will have the patience to deal with it this time. (I really didn't like the Sphere Grid)


Response, please.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So the skill system is like Final Fantasy X? Oh gawd...either that means it's going to be an unintuitive mess that eventually makes all characters virtually alike, or maybe I will have the patience to deal with it this time. (I really didn't like the Sphere Grid)
> 
> 
> Response, please.



jup, it looks kinda like a re-hashed sphere grid to me >.>
http://www.rpgland.com/content/media/2009/10/rpglanddotcomfamitsuscansnov1317.jpg
god i hated that thing...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god...NOOOOO!!!!!!! Not the sphere grid! I hated that damn thing, part of it could have been that i was maybe 11 at the time and didnt understand it but still...damn thing was a nightmare


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Oh god...NOOOOO!!!!!!! Not the sphere grid! I hated that damn thing, part of it could have been that i was maybe 11 at the time and didnt understand it but still...damn thing was a nightmare



yeah, i was really creeped out as well as i heard it would be similar to FF10s system :T
im not as hyped about FF13 as i was about mass effect 2.... it looks amazing and the mix between turn based and active fighting in the battle system looks great but a sphere grid...? i really dont know what i should think about this.
they announced so many things that irritate me completely, like the shiva bike and the sphere grid, just to name 2 things ._.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

haha yeah. I had my doubts about mass effect 2 when i heard they were switching to ammo...And i play as a sniper when givin the option, was not fun i was limited to 10 shots *sad face* I also thought the game was way to short


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> haha yeah. I had my doubts about mass effect 2 when i heard they were switching to ammo...And i play as a sniper when givin the option, was not fun i was limited to 10 shots *sad face* I also thought the game was way to short



i was very happy with mass effect 2. i played as an infiltrator, too, i think the new ammo system was ok^^ it was pretty thrilling if you had to make every shot count, i liked that  during the final boss fight i ran out of ammo for my sniper rifle... then i saw a thermal clip lying around, i grabbed it and kicked its ass! that was awesome!^^
the length of the game was ok, too. i didnt check how long it took me in hours to beat it but i was done after about a week i guess, i hate to rush through a game >.>

another thing that bothers me about 13 is that most people who own it already say that its WAY too linear... an RPG shouldnt be linear, especially final fantasy games >.>


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked mass effect 1 loads better, just because i wasnt limited to ammo and the way the explained it made sense. In mass effect 2...they kinda just pull it out of their ass


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

I might hold off on buying FFXIII if I don't have the money by the time it comes out...

I have a few other games I'm playing at the moment and a lot of others I'm still searching for


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I might hold off on buying FFXIII if I don't have the money by the time it comes out...
> 
> I have a few other games I'm playing at the moment and a lot of others I'm still searching for



Like what? I could use a good game im bored to tears right now T_T


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Like what? I could use a good game im bored to tears right now T_T



lol, isn't everyone on this site?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2010)

here is a review on gametrailers of the import version of the game: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/import-preview-final-fantasy/60558
my impression is that the game is extremely linear and that the awful spere grid returned in a "prettier" form... it does sound interesting though, ill get it. 
one of my pals pals has the game already and he says that the game isnt as great as other final fantasy games but its still better than most other games out there. but he also says that the graphics kinda kill the experience. everything looks awesome and all but some features have to suffer because so much time and energy went into the looks of the game


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Feb 21, 2010)

The only FF game in the recent series (I've been on board since 7) that's let me down was FFXII. I only hope that the series can recapture it's... whatever is Japanese for _Je ne sais quoi._
_XII_ was far too westernised...
...
Viera were kind of hawt though ^_^


----------



## Lukar (Feb 21, 2010)

To put it short, I'm psyched for the game. Now I just need money to buy it with. 



footfoe said:


> ERECTION!!  Thats what happens when i think about final fantasy.
> 
> Final fantasy is so great oooo it's so great.  FF13 seems to be departing from the classic FF formula even more than 12 but it's still final fantasy.



Seems alot like FF10, with a bit of FF7 mixed in, to me. Which reminds me, I need to get around to beating Yunalesca...


----------



## Zydala (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't really liked anything that square-enix has made in a while... a long while!

I'm hoping FFXIII will be different but I don't think it will be... still... they're probably getting my money anyway sooo... ._.;


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 21, 2010)

You really want to FF this game?


----------

